# egg share and work



## sarah gray (Nov 17, 2004)

My boyfriend has had a vasectomy (when in previous relationship) and we need isci hopefully via egg share scheme to be able to have a baby.  I live in East anglia and worry that there is not a clinic with egg share close to us.  How often do you have to make trips to the clinic?  I work full time and worry that I wont have enough holidays to cover.


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Sarah 

I am currently doing the egg share scheme and all of my scans, are at 07:30, so i can go before work, and my clinic have also said they will give me a sick note, for after ec if i want it.

Good luck

bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## kechloe (Mar 1, 2005)

hi sarah my boyfriend also had a vasectomy we are also planing on doing the egg share scheme.my boyfriend works full time  he explained to his boss that we are having treatment and it will involve him taken time off, as i can not drive and we live in newcastle and we are having treatment in darlington. his boss was fine with it. good luck  and all the best love kechloe


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi sarah

was just wondering where you local clinic is? as i am at the norfolk fertility clinic and the scans are done there and not at barts who they are associated with
hope this helps

suzie aka olive x


----------

